# ISDN und WLAN



## Pherseus (7. September 2007)

Hi,
da es bei mir leider kein DSL gibt, muss ich mich mit ISDN begnügen. Nun hab ich mir ein Notebook gekauft und würde gern Kabellos surfen. Wie realisiere ich das am beste mit ISDN? Es solllte aufjedenfall WLAN sein.

Hab bisher gelesen, dass man das am besten mit einem DSL router mit ISDN-Fallback macht. Kann mir da jemand so einen empfehlen (am besten günstig )


----------



## Sinac (7. September 2007)

OMG!
http://www.google.de/search?client=...n&sourceid=opera&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&lr=lang_de
Das war wohl nicht allzu schwer, oder?


----------

